# Ct lower extremities code 73710



## tgately (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, I hope someone can answer this question for me.  Can the CPT codes for lower extremities 73700-73702 be billed as both unilateral and bilateral codes?  If both legs are done would this code be billed once or twice with modifers RT and LT attached? Thanks for you help!


----------



## msncoder (Sep 22, 2010)

73700-73702 are unilateral codes so yes, you would bill it twice for a bilateral exam. as for which modifier to use, it's a toss up! Each carrier is different...some ask for RT/LT mods while others request a 76 mod be submitted and even though this code is not approved for a 50 mod I have received written instructions from a carrier stating that they would only pay fo a bilateral procedure if we billed with a 50 mod!


----------

